# Snotty Nose after exercise!



## oscarwild (12 June 2011)

My horse when she has been worked gets a a runny discharge from her nose after exercise and then once she cooled down etc and gets her feed the discharge becomes a think milky colour when she eating her tea.
To start off with I thought that she had perhaps caught a cold and excepted it to go away by now.  She has had it for about 2 months now.  At no point does the horse cough and only signs she has is that of the discharge from her nose.
I have contacted my vet who will be coming out sometime this wk to check her over but I just wondered if anyone had experienced anything similar.


----------



## Miss L Toe (13 June 2011)

You don't say if out at all (allergies) or if on hay which could be dusty, or of any new horses (disease), any cough or blowing down the nose during exercise. You have done the right thing getting the vet out as there are too many variables here.
To me a snotty nose is a thick slimy discharge.
Another type is a bit like a froth on coffee or tea you mention a milky froth.
Is she bolting the food, and what is she getting to eat, does she need hard feed at all, or is it to make sure she gets mins and vits?


----------



## annar (13 June 2011)

my horse gets the same recently and does blow down his nose when exercising aswell, (not frequently but def every ride) ill be interested to see what people think. 
his discharge can be slimy or white. annax


----------



## oscarwild (13 June 2011)

Sorry she's out 24/7 at the moment and she only gets a handful of chaff to get vits and mins in.  No she doesnt bolt her food.

The discharge is thick and milky coloured.  Reminds me of the consitancy of school glue. haha.

Vet coming out later on today so will see what said.  Vet thinking possibly a allergy but will know more once he been out to check her. Will work her before vet turns up and have her back to yard for when vet arrives.  On vet instructions.


----------



## turkana (13 June 2011)

I had a horse who did the same, she used to get a thick snotty discharge after exercise, we had the vet out who listened to her lungs which were fine, he advised us to carry on as she was well in herself.
She team chased for several years & always finished full of running, so I think she just produced a lot of snot, she lived out full time & only coughed if she had hay whilst in the stable, if she had hay in the field she didn't cough.


----------



## oscarwild (14 June 2011)

Well vet came to see my horse and he thinks the snot has been caused by a mild pollen allergy.  
As she still fine in herself bar the snot we are not going to do anything unless she gets worse.  Will try a nose net and see how she goes but unless she shows more progressive symptoms then we'll leave it alone.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (15 June 2011)

My horse does this when she gets herself excited. She also actually has nosebleeds too when she starts snorting too much with excitement when jumping. I've been told it's normal since it's barely any blood and she's just gets herself worked up for no reason. But when she's out of work and not getting excited she never has them. Strange creature...


----------

